# AF iron out



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just used this on badly soiled rims and its really good. It says its a ph neutral cleaner but it does have a acid smell to it but does the job well. I felt I needed to apply some rim sealant afterwards to get a smooth feel back to the rims. But certainly cleaned them very well.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Good stuff but really stinky .....really stinky


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Great stuff but seal up again afterwards!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> Great stuff but seal up again afterwards!


Yeah had to do that mate.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool cool


----------

